# New VPS Avenger expansion out this week, out at a low price...



## Bansaw (Jul 20, 2018)

I just posted something over in the Tier2 section but not sure if you synth guys visit there.
This is a new VPS Avenger expansion out this week called Sapphire.
The price is this weekend being held at a low introductory price of ~$19.
It was first posted over at KVR, and people have commented on it over there.

Here is the walkthrough video on teir2 vi-control.

Cheers, Bansaw


----------

